# SS 18.06.16 - Tchaikovsky #1 "Winter Daydreams"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840 - 1893)*

Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" 

1. Allegro tranquillo (Dreams Of A Winter Journey)
2. Adagio cantabile ma non tanto (Land Of Desolation, Land Of Mists)
3. Scherzo: Allegro scherzando giocoso
4. Finale: Andante lugubre - Allegro maestoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Another weekend is upon us and this week it's Tchaikovsky's 1st. On most days this is my favorite Tchaikovsky symphony so I always look forward to hearing it.

I'll be listening too:

View attachment 85807


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

Hard choice this time, I like the Bernstein above, the Muti on EMI/Warner but......drum roll

​
_Tchaikovsky:Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'
London Symphony Orchestra
_
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'

London Symphony Orchestra

Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'

London Symphony Orchestra

London Symphony Orchestra, _Antal Doráti_


----------



## John T

Hans Swarowsky and the Leipzig Radio Orchestra (Classics Club LP, N/A on CD)

Or, Mariss Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic (Chandos)


----------



## D Smith

I love this symphony, thank you for picking it. I'll go with Masur and Gewandhaus this weekend.


----------



## DavidA

Don't really know this symphony but have it conducted by Karajan / BPO

Will have a listen over the weekend


----------



## chesapeake bay

I'll listen to Maazel and the Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Mahlerian

Michael Tilson Thomas and the Boston Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Jeff W

Mahlerian said:


> Michael Tilson Thomas and the Boston Symphony Orchestra:


I'll give this version a whirl, as well.


----------



## CDs

Mikhail Pletnev/Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man

I shall try Muti


----------



## Triplets

I like the Symphony, but 'Winter Dreams' in late June?
Learned it via the Karajan/BPO recording but I listen to Muti/Philharmonia now. Heard Muti and the CSO do this last year and loved it


----------



## realdealblues

Triplets said:


> I like the Symphony, but 'Winter Dreams' in late June?


Indeed it would have been great in Dec, Jan or Feb...lol...but it had the next most requests/suggestions.


----------



## Triplets

realdealblues said:


> Indeed it would have been great in Dec, Jan or Feb...lol...but it had the next most requests/suggestions.


That must be from our TC members in Pantagonia


----------



## TxllxT

Outside it is now about 14 degrees Celsius; we celebrated Xmas with 19 degrees...


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> I like the Symphony, but 'Winter Dreams' in late June?
> Learned it via the Karajan/BPO recording but I listen to Muti/Philharmonia now. Heard Muti and the CSO do this last year and loved it


Who cares, as If one can't listen to the Matthew Passion beside Easter


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Igor Markevitch & the London Symphony Orchestra for me this evening.

I usually listen to Jurowski & the London Philharmonic Orchestra so it will be a pleasant change opting for Markevitch. This will be an enjoyable evenings listening.


----------



## DeepR

The Scherzo is very dear to me since it was one of the first pieces that sparked my love for classical music, as a young boy while listening in bed with headphones to a classical music radio station.


----------



## John T

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 85830
> 
> I shall try Muti


That set includes a terrific performance of the _Manfred Symphony_, and No.1 is very good, too. The only let-down (IMO) is the 5th: a good performance, spoiled by a not so good recording.


----------



## shadowdancer

I will join this weekend with this recording as well:


----------



## Mika

Pletnev & Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Gordontrek

"Winter Daydreams" in June. I need it. I'm working a summer job which has me doing lawn work in the Alabama sun for 8 hours a day. Reminds one of snow and dead trees, doesn't it?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Karajan also.


----------



## DavidA

Manxfeeder said:


> Karajan also.
> 
> View attachment 85855


Same here. Karajan at his most charismatic in this symphony. Great Tchaikovsky conducting. Listening to it now. Really splendid!


----------



## dieter

I love this symphony as well, especially Russian recordings where the basses grunt - there is a You Tube performance conducted by Fedoseyev. The symphony is very repititious, hardly any so-called symphonic development, but for a first symphony it's a joy to listen to.


----------



## Classical Music Fan

I also went with Karajan from the Symphony Edition. I might also give my copy with Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra a listen to as well.


----------



## Balthazar

I'm listening to Zubin Mehta and L.A.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 1, w. Philharmonia/Muti. Recorded at Kingsway Hall, London 1975. Recording Engineer: Stuart Eltham.


----------



## Biwa

Tchaikovsky: 
Symphony No. 1 in G minor Op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
The Snow Maiden Op. 12
Romeo and Juliet

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi (conductor)


----------



## Pugg

My choice last week feels very lonely


----------



## PeterF

I intend to listen to this SACD - Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------

